# Lookit what Egyptiandan is getting.



## Chewbecca (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, Kelly and Stella are getting it, really.

He had us make up a nice tortoise themed collar for their dog, Stella (a GORGEOUS staffy bull) to sport around in and express her love for the tortoises.

Danny, does Stella really love the tortoises, too??
I don't know that Ella does, but she proudly wears her tortoise collar, too!







And here it is with the leash he ordered for Miss Stella:
The leash is not looking so hot in this pic, though. Pink is a very difficult color to properly photograph. But it looks so awesome in person.






I hope you like it, Dan, and I hope you guys send me pics of Stella in it for my customer gallery on my website!


----------



## stells (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't wait for it to arrive... its going to look brilliant on Stella...

Stella isn't bothered by the tortoises... she has the odd sniff at them but thats about it...

She was besides one of the pens one day barking like mad at it... when i went to look one of the tortoises had flipped onto its back and she was letting me know so i could right it.... once i had done she walked away and laid down lol

I will make sure i send plenty of pics of her wearing it... and thank you so much for making this up for us


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 22, 2009)

ooh, Stella is SMART!
That was good that she alerted you to one of them being on their backs!
Good girl, Stella!

I cannot wait to see pics of her in this ensemble.
She has the cutest pouty lip.
I bet she's spoiled. I know Ella is.
She just has to look at me with those eyes, and I melt.

And no problem!
This collar was fun to design!


----------



## sammi (Nov 22, 2009)

stells said:


> She was besides one of the pens one day barking like mad at it... when i went to look one of the tortoises had flipped onto its back and she was letting me know so i could right it.... once i had done she walked away and laid down lol



Thats awesome! You've got a house alarm, ANNND a tort alarm all in one!!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2009)

my dog seems to know when my torts are upside down, it has happened twice in the 6 years I have had my dog, he also has a special bark for it. It is different than his there is a dog bark, and his I see peopel bark.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2009)

Maggie has you all beat. Her cat, Roxie, comes to get her when one of the baby tortoises is in trouble. She finds Maggie and just pesters and pesters until Maggie realizes she's supposed to follow the cat. Lo and behold, there's usually a problem in the Dale Earnhardt Memorial Worship Room (alias tortoise room)


----------



## stells (Nov 22, 2009)

What this pouty lip lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2009)

What a pretty doggie! The collar is going to look real nice on her!


----------



## Isa (Nov 22, 2009)

Awww she is sooo cute  I am sure she is going to be very proud to walk around with the collar


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, that is so cool: pets that are Tortoise-in-trouble alarms. And now Stella will be "alarmingly" stylish (snigger, snigger).

I still think you need to train Stagger Lee to wear a color with dog appliques. He would look even more cool than he does now.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Kelly Stella is beautiful and she will be styling in her new collar and leash. I like the pink.  I think is will make her feel as beautiful as she is. Nice Job on the collar Chewbecca.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 23, 2009)

OMG, I just realized I misspelled "collar"...for shame!


----------

